# 2005 Lincoln town car help



## KRAZYTOYZ

Need some help.One of the members in the club would like to know what he has to change on his suspension to tuck 24 inch rims.


----------



## Intrigued

:biggrin: this seems like entirely the wrong place for a question like that :biggrin: 
why would you wanna try to tuck 24's like that???


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by Intrigued_@Oct 23 2006, 09:53 AM~6425188
> *:biggrin: this seems like entirely the wrong place for a question like that :biggrin:
> why would you wanna try to tuck 24's like that???
> *


You never know ,this is not for me .The member has a lowrider bike for show ,but his daily is the 2005 town car.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Without taking the body off, tubbing the rear, removing the front fender liners as well as almost all of the inner fender structure there is no way you are going to "tuck" anything that size on a passanger car. Thats just the body. the frame will need to be narrowed at the rear more than likely and may require something similar at the front frame horns to allow the wheels to steer. Or you could save about $20,000 and put some 14" K.O. on and it would look the way it should. :uh:


----------



## Hater Hurter

ok well this homie above is talking out of his ass, if you have no experience with something keep your mouth shut.

so noew that we have that out of the way, ill start by saying check out http://www.eastcoastryders.com or http://www.kingofthestreets.com you can find out everything you need to know about big wheels there

now to sit pretty much stock on 4's on a TC all you need to do is get a 24x9 with the correct offset for the car, they will bolt right on in the front but you may want to run a spring booster, you can get them at any auto parts store.....the most common thing peeps are doing for the back is relocating the sensor for the air ride to the opposite side of the rear axle and zip tying it in place tightly, this fools the air ride system into fully inflating the rear air suspension and picks up the extra inches you need to stop the wheels from rubbing the inner wheel well

or you can listen to homeboy above and chop the shit out of the car... :roflmao: for a job you can do in about 2 hours with hand tools.....honestly some people


----------



## Hater Hurter

i havent tried this route yet but i would be more than willing to bet that you can actually run a 24x9, with the 275/25/24 or 255/30/24 and not do any mods at all, just bolt them right on, maybe slightly shave the inner fron fender, if even that

as a matter of fact i would put up $100 bet on that if anyones a taker

and about that not tucking 24's on any passenger car thing.......24's bolt directly on 04-07 chrysler 300s, 06-07 charger, and 05-07 magnum with ZERO modifications, do not rub, and sit INSIDE the wheel well "tucked"

but what do i know, ive only got a 06 charger on 4's sitting about 10 feet behind me as i type this


----------



## Hater Hurter

oh yeah, also the 2000-2005 cadillac devilles fit 4's with the 255/30/24's with just very slight trimming on the inner wheel well, about a half an hours worth......thats if you want no rubbing at all, if a little rub doesnt bother you they bolt right on.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 24 2006, 08:11 AM~6431737
> *Without taking the body off, tubbing the rear, removing the front fender liners as well as almost all of the inner fender structure there is no way you are going to "tuck" anything that size on a passanger car. Thats just the body. the frame will need to be narrowed at the rear more than likely and may require something similar at the front frame horns to allow the wheels to steer. Or you could save about $20,000 and put some 14" K.O. on and it would look the way it should. :uh:
> *


I already tried to convince him,but its his money.I would put some D's on it.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Oct 24 2006, 08:48 AM~6431996
> *i havent tried this route yet but i would be more than willing to bet that you can actually run a 24x9, with the 275/25/24 or 255/30/24 and not do any mods at all, just bolt them right on, maybe slightly shave the inner fron fender, if even that
> 
> as a matter of fact i would put up $100 bet on that if anyones a taker
> 
> and about that not tucking 24's on any passenger car thing.......24's bolt directly on 04-07 chrysler 300s, 06-07 charger, and 05-07 magnum with ZERO modifications, do not rub, and sit INSIDE the wheel well "tucked"
> 
> but what do i know, ive only got a 06 charger on 4's sitting about 10 feet behind me as i type this
> *


Thanks for the info ,I will let him know.


----------



## Frogg

let's not for get this car has fwd offset even though its rwd. so it got to be a high offset 24.


----------



## Hater Hurter

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Oct 24 2006, 11:01 AM~6432573
> *let's not for get this car has fwd offset even though its rwd. so it got to be a high offset 24.
> *



this is true, good point frogg, but like i said......."a 24x9 with the correct offset for the car" any wheel shop will tell you what it needs to be.


----------



## Hater Hurter

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 24 2006, 10:49 AM~6432466
> *Thanks for the info ,I will let him know.
> *



keep in mind that both of those tires are extremely low profile and not pothome friendly........and hes not really gonna spend that much money, probably like $4500 unless he needs like DUB's. TIS's, Davins, or something like that


----------



## FlipFlopBox

ya i was planning on putting some 24s on a caprice coupe with the 275 tires, cuz i figured the 255s were gonna get fucked up somehow cuz im from chicago, potholes around alot, but also wont be driving it that much but ya fuck lifting them cars like 12" ima have mine sittin right on some


----------



## Hater Hurter

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Oct 24 2006, 12:12 PM~6433192
> *ya i was planning on putting some 24s on a caprice coupe with the 275 tires, cuz i figured the 255s were gonna get fucked up somehow cuz im from chicago, potholes around alot, but also wont be driving it that much but ya fuck lifting them cars like 12" ima have mine sittin right on some
> *



the 255/30's actually get you a little more sidewall on a thinner rim than the 275/25's do i believe


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 23 2006, 11:37 AM~6425094
> *Need some help.One of the members in the club would like to know what he has to change on his suspension to tuck 24 inch rims.
> *


Well anybody can lift a car to fit big wheels on but as stated in his first post he wants the car to sit low over the wheels and tuck them. Now the links you posted all show cars lifted and hovering over the rims thats a far cry from what he said he was trying to do. I find it hard to believe that a 24x9 on the front sitting at or below stock height would be able to make a complete lock to lock turn without hitting the frame rails. Like wise I would imagine that the rears would scrub the inside of the upper section of wheelwell at or below stock height. What size wheel and tire comes stock on the 2005 Towncar? A 24" will be adding 6"-8" of rim diameter alone, as well as 1"-2" of width, plus the tire would be 30-50mm wider also. Even with a low pro I stand by my first post that to do it right and allow the car to be driven daliy and still be able to park the car without making a 30 point turn will require extensive mods. Anyone can hack a set of wheels on that scrub over everybump.


----------



## drucifer

This is tucking 24's. 











This shit is not.


----------



## Hater Hurter

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 24 2006, 11:10 PM~6438554
> *Well anybody can lift a car to fit big wheels on but as stated in his first post he wants the car to sit low over the wheels and tuck them. Now the links you posted all show cars lifted and hovering over the rims thats a far cry from what he said he was trying to do. I find it hard to believe that a 24x9 on the front sitting at or below stock height would be able to make a complete lock to lock turn without hitting the frame rails. Like wise I would imagine that the rears would scrub the inside of the upper section of wheelwell at or below stock height. What size wheel and tire comes stock on the 2005 Towncar? A 24" will be adding 6"-8" of rim diameter alone, as well as 1"-2" of width, plus the tire would be 30-50mm wider also. Even with a low pro I stand by my first post that to do it right and allow the car to be driven daliy and still be able to park the car without making a 30 point turn will require extensive mods. Anyone can hack a set of wheels on that scrub over everybump.
> *


thats fine but youre wrong.....and you need to look around ECR more, there are ones done stock height.....will you have full lock to lock turning? probably not, but you also wont be doing "30 point turns"

this charger sitting in my showroom came stock with 17's or 18's, 24's bolted right on and there is no cut or rub at all, i wish my photobucket account worked here at my work computer id show you......also the cadillacs that are FWD and have a smaller wheel well than the lincolns sit stock height with the right 4's

hold up one sec


----------



## Hater Hurter

> _Originally posted by HIACHIKKO24_@Sep 26 2006, 01:39 AM~6245357
> *HERE U GO HOMIE I FOUND SOME PICS THAT MIGHT DO YOU SOME GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


heres a caddy deville on 24's, stock ride height, this car is FWD and has a smaller wheel well than a towncar


----------



## Hater Hurter

and i know were thinking different things when it comes to "tucking" to me if they are inside the wheel well they are tucking, i know you want to see the car lowered on them, but i dont think thats what he was asking........i think he just wants it to sit right with them still in the wheel wells


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thanks for the pics drucifer. That is exactly what tucking a wheel is to me. With that said I'm not trying to argue on the rest if your idea of tucking is the Caddy then I will let it go at that. No hard fealings we were just on different pages.

Now to get the dude who started this post some info he needs to tell us which way he wants the car to sit.


----------



## destinyrider

sorry homie that aint no where near to tucking i think anyone can bolt a set of 24s but it takes fabrication to really tuck 24s the h2 i belive is tucking 26s


----------



## Hater Hurter

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 25 2006, 05:41 PM~6444145
> *Thanks for the pics drucifer. That is exactly what tucking a wheel is to me. With that said I'm not trying to argue on the rest if your idea of tucking is the Caddy then I will let it go at that. No hard fealings we were just on different pages.
> 
> Now to get the dude who started this post some info he needs to tell us which way he wants the car to sit.*



exactly


and same here no hard feelings, i just thought about it and realized that we were probably on completely different pages there too, i also used to be one of those people who thought of tucking like you do, but as ive come up around a lot of big wheels the last few years, my view of that statement has changed


----------

